# Too old?



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you think 20 is too old a horse to buy for trail riding? there is an amazing looking Appaloosa Percheron cross for sale that I am planning to go see next weekend. The owner says he is perfectly sound and has great feet. she said she would guarantee that he has no arthritis or other joint or leg problems. he was used as a lesson horse and for therapeutic riding. I would be trail riding on well maintained trails about 10 - 12 hours per week. if the test ride and health check are good do you think I still should pass him by because of his age and the amount of riding I do?


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

In my opinion, do not pass him up because of his age. Provided he is healthy and sound and has the temperament you want...he could easily provide several more years of riding.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

10-12 hrs a week isn't actually that much and a 20yr old can easily do it. I had a 26 year old that was still going on 4-6 hr trail rides when I sold him to a couple who wanted a horse that could babysit their kids.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm of the opinion that riding a horse keeps it fit and healthy.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

When I was putting on and sponsoring CTR rides. I had a 86 year old man that brought his 28 year old horse to a ride every other weekend. They would compete in the Open Division, Which is 50 miles over the two day event.

They would compete in 12-14 of these rides each summer and I know they had to do some conditioning rides at home in between.

You may get 8 years out of that horse and have it die or you may get 2 years of riding and have a pasture ornament for the next 12 years taking care of a geriatric horse. You need to think about what you will do with the horse when its age catches up with it. If the horse becomes un-rideable next year, What will you do with it? Will you be attached to it and feel you need to provide a comfortable retirement? Will you treat it like livestock and sell it to the meat buyers? The older the horse is the sooner you have to address this question.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I would recommend a vet check to be sure the horse is actually in as good of condition as they claim. If the horse doesn't have major health issues, I don't see any reason not to buy it. My instructor uses a 28 yr old horse for a lesson horse and he is going strong!!


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

For the amount of riding you do I would stay it's find if the vet check is good.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. The vet check turned out ok and it turns out he is 18 not 20. He is a very forward horse and when I took him for a test ride on a trail with pasos he walked fast enough to keep up with their rack. Needless to say he came home with me.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Yay ~ I'm so happy for you! We trail rode our old mustang until she was almost 30 (she passed away at 33)...having her taught me to never overlook a senior horse One of my 2 main riding horses now is a green broke 17 yr old mustang gelding...I regularly take him out with much younger horses and he never has a problem keeping up. I know you will enjoy your boy...happy trails!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Happy to hear that this nice horse got a home. Hope you keep us posted on how he does!


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

thank you. I am taking him on our first first trail ride together tomorrow and I will let everyone know how how he does


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Good for you! I'm so glad you kept him! My mare just turned 21 last month, and due to her excellent health, people are amazed when I tell them her age - I hope you (and I!) have many happy years ahead with them


----------



## Elky (Apr 17, 2010)

Glad you were able to get him. My first horse was 18 when I bought him. Used him in the mountains and hunting for 5 years and retired him to a fmaily that just wanted a mellow horse for the kids. They in trun sold him to a friend of mine who used him in the mountains and hunting until he was 29 and retired him to a nice restful retirement of the pasture. He passed away at the age of 30.

May you spend many enjoyable years together.


----------



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

We went on our first trail ride together today and he was awesome. After about 5 minutes all my fears melted away ( have been battling severe confidence issues since my paint horse flipped over on me last summer) We had a lot of fun. He is a very forward horse and even outwalked the TWH I was very very impressed with him. I think I am in love


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Nothing makes a horse ride as good as experience does. I think it takes 20 years for them to be sane.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

If the horse is in good health, then please be the one to give that horse a wonderful home. 20 year horses can do everything you need for what you described and then some. My favorite trail riding buddy's horse is 28 and she bought "Abby" when she was two. You would NEVER know it. Never.


----------

